

Show HN: AnyAPI – Over 100 High-Quality APIs - bbrennan
https://any-api.com/

======
bbrennan
Swagger 2.0 API models supplied by APIs Guru: [https://github.com/APIs-
guru/api-models](https://github.com/APIs-guru/api-models)

Any feedback appreciated!

------
uberneo
Just google Web Services .. anything useful?

~~~
bbrennan
There's a lot of Google in there since they publish machine-readable
definitions for all their APIs. We'll probably weed some of them out either
via likes or manual removal.

Two of my favorites are Bitdango [1] and Getty Images [2]. Bitdango has live
exchange rates for currencies, including virtual currencies like Bitcoin and
Dogecoin. Getty lets you find high-quality stock photos and has search
parameters to select everything from the number of people to the artistic
style of the photo

[1] [https://any-api.com/consoles/bitdango.com/1.0.0/](https://any-
api.com/consoles/bitdango.com/1.0.0/) [2] [https://any-
api.com/consoles/gettyimages.com/3.0/](https://any-
api.com/consoles/gettyimages.com/3.0/)

------
dudul
Can we stop saying 'API' to talk about Web service?

API is more generic than that. It is the abstraction describing software
components and operations. Any good library should have a good API.

~~~
blater
Except the term "web service" is just as overloaded as "API" \- its got the
very specific old school meaning of a SOAP/WSDL API which typically isn't
exposed as a service on the web :(

~~~
IvanGoncharov
What about "REST API"?

~~~
tedyoung
Alas, that seems to have also been reduced to simply meaning "JSON over HTTP",
instead of taking advantage of Hypermedia, but there is hope with more
articles, such as [http://www.infoq.com/articles/programming-semantic-
profiles](http://www.infoq.com/articles/programming-semantic-profiles), being
written.

